# MK3 Caliper Rebuilding



## DillonS (Mar 12, 2010)

does anyone know how to install a caliper seal kit??? im looking for a DIY or a step-by-step. my calipers are pretty shot, so instead of spending the $$$ to replace them, im just gonna clean & paint them and try to install the caliper rebuild kit from G.A.P. http://www.germanautoparts.com...411/2


----------



## veector (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: MK3 Caliper Rebuilding (DillonS)*

long story short you pop the cylinders out, put the new seals in and gently push the cylinders back in. Theres alot im leaving out but im sure other will chime in.


----------



## 69bug (Aug 10, 2002)

also get a very fine piece of sand paper and clean up any rust or deposits on the piston. the seal goes on inside where the piston comes out. there is a dust boot that also comes with the kit. there is a ring just inside the caliper. be careful not to cut or tear the seal or you'll be doing this all over again real soon.wet the piston and seal so the piston slides in. you'll have to turn the piston back onto its threaded plunger(lack of a better term).
are you brakes not releasing when you release your parking brakes? you can also replace the brake cables too. i have done both and my passenger brake still will not release after i lower the e-brake handle. i have to manually release it( get out of my car and lift up) man is that embarrassing.
i bought mk4 rear brake calipers, still have to install. hoping this will solve my problem.


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: MK3 Caliper Rebuilding (veector)*

get a extra kit, I ripped up my first one I did. second time around I figured it out, its kinda hard to explain what you have to do, you will know when yo start it. use compressed air to blow the piston out, just keep your fingers away or that piston might hurt you a bit (dont ask how I know)


----------



## veector (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: MK3 Caliper Rebuilding (BiH)*

DONT use sand paper, extra fine steel wool is a safe bet and wont scratch up anything. Rears you need a caliper cool but the fronts will slide in


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: MK3 Caliper Rebuilding (veector)*

Here's step by step...after you pull calipers, clean em good with BrakeClean on outside..you don't want any brake dust/road grime in your caliper bores, remove dust boot, use compressed air to blow piston outa the cylinder...put block of wood in caliper so you don't mess up piston when it comes roarin outa there. Remove seal ring from piston..use toothpick or something nonscratchin to clean out any gunk in seal groove with brake clean.... After all is apart..clean with BrakeClean and inspect..any corrosion should be polished out with "Crocus Cloth"verrrrrrrrrrrrrry fine emry paper then clean again several times with brake clean (or rubbing alchol). Soak new seals in brake fluid for an hour or so...then wipe down bore with clean brake fluid...take Q tip and swab seal groove with brake fluid..install seal ring..push piston into bore..as evenly as possible. re install new dust boot..you're good to go! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DillonS (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: MK3 Caliper Rebuilding (spitpilot)*

thanks, just what i needed


----------



## jetta9103 (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: (69bug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *69bug* »_are you brakes not releasing when you release your parking brakes? you can also replace the brake cables too. i have done both and my passenger brake still will not release after i lower the e-brake handle. i have to manually release it( get out of my car and lift up) man is that embarrassing.

The actuating levers in my rear calipers are seized in my mk2 rear discs. The car sat in a garage for 2 years prior to me buying it last year, so that's when I assumed it happened.
Anyone ever rebuild the calipers for the e-brake part, and not just the piston/seals? The brakes themselves work fine via the hydraulics, and it's not the cables, I disconnected them and I can slide them fine from either end (in-car or at the caliper).


_Modified by jetta9103 at 8:50 PM 4-21-2010_


----------



## belizeanguy (May 31, 2006)

*Re: (jetta9103)*

http://translate.google.com/tr...a%3DG


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: (jetta9103)*

No replacement parts available for the parking brake assemblies. If they go bad, or leak, you gotta replace the entire brake caliper.
I have two spare sets of rear calipers available for sale. One is from the 97 Jetta GT that I'm preparing for use as a daily driver. I picked up a pair of what look like new rear calipers a couple of weeks ago to install on the Jetta, so I'm selling the functional (but ugly brake calipers that are on the car right now (parking brakes work fine).
The other is the first set of spare rear calipers I bought. The right side needs the dust boot replaced, and the piston was turned in by someone using pliers, so the top of the piston is ugly. Parking brakes on these work fine. I tested them on the donor car before I removed them.
I will sell you the set off my Jetta GT for $50, or the set with the bad boot for $40.


----------

